# Pafos market near st. George hotel



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

I have visited Pafos Market.
It has about 50 stalls selling everything under the sun (not Rain)
Fresh home made pies and sausages (cumberland) yummy.
As well as clothes, jewellery too many to mention.
On Friday 23rd Jan 2009 they are holding a special food fayre
from 9am to 6pm.
Its mostly run by ex pats so i feel at home.


If you want to know how to get there put a reply here.

Regards

Lyso


----------



## johni (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hi*

I was there last Sunday Yes great place to be 
Johni


lyso said:


> I have visited Pafos Market.
> It has about 50 stalls selling everything under the sun (not Rain)
> Fresh home made pies and sausages (cumberland) yummy.
> As well as clothes, jewellery too many to mention.
> ...


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

johni said:


> I was there last Sunday Yes great place to be
> Johni


Sounds like a good place to visit. I love living in Cyprus but am missing home and feeling a bit lonely at the mo(I am a stay at home mum). Love exploring with the kids!
We're in Limassol, so dont know much about Paphos directions, could you try to direct me please?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Sounds like a good place to visit. I love living in Cyprus but am missing home and feeling a bit lonely at the mo(I am a stay at home mum). Love exploring with the kids!
> We're in Limassol, so dont know much about Paphos directions, could you try to direct me please?


Lyso if you just give the directions here then everyone will know how to get there wont they


----------



## johni (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes certainly. Out on the Tomb of The Kings Road towards Coral Bay.
Just before that St George hotel traffic lights You will see sign to LA Fontaine Market on your left hand side.
Fridays is a good day I understand Includes a food Fayre. Home made produce by on sale ( Cakes, Pork pies,Scotch eggs, Sausages, as well as the normal stalls.

Lunch in the restaurant!
Johni


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Thank you*



Veronica said:


> Lyso if you just give the directions here then everyone will know how to get there wont they


Dear Veronica,

Thanks for that.
There are about 50 of us expats selling our things ie
fresh pies and sausages, english sweets and home made chocolates,
english make up and clothes, in fact too many to mention.
We have a website and would ask if its all right to post here.
We need your support and would like to support all charities by offering them
free pitches to raise their money.
Please let me know as we need all the support we can get in these difficult times

regards
lyso


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Make a day of it Just before you get to La fontain there is other one Duck pond more or less the same Ex pat stalls, charities , cafe ,soup rolls ect also a burger van ,, lots of home baking.
great place to meet new people find info, on most things, 0pen wed, Sunday
Enjoy both
Tricia


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Free Stalls to all Charities*

If you are a charity
why not book your stall, Its Free. normally its €15 
We like to support our community 

Regards

Lyso


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

lyso said:


> I have visited Pafos Market.
> It has about 50 stalls selling everything under the sun (not Rain)
> Fresh home made pies and sausages (cumberland) yummy.
> As well as clothes, jewellery too many to mention.
> ...


I had a look at the website, it looks great and really well organised, will definately be taking a run up there in the next few weeks. 
We go to Fasouri flea market most weekends but to be honest it is more for to maybe get chatting with other expats and for the kids to get a play on the play equipment.
It's strange that I really love all things cypriot but find it comforting to be among british things every so often!

On a bit of a tangent, does any one have any suggestions for meeting other expats, or other places where it might be good to go just to have yarn and mingle with expats?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> I had a look at the website, it looks great and really well organised, will definately be taking a run up there in the next few weeks.
> We go to Fasouri flea market most weekends but to be honest it is more for to maybe get chatting with other expats and for the kids to get a play on the play equipment.
> It's strange that I really love all things cypriot but find it comforting to be among british things every so often!
> 
> On a bit of a tangent, does any one have any suggestions for meeting other expats, or other places where it might be good to go just to have yarn and mingle with expats?



Have you looked at the UKCA? I am not sure where you are but I know the UKCA has branches at Paphos and Larnaca. They do have a website so if you google them you can see whereabouts the closest one is to you.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Have you looked at the UKCA? I am not sure where you are but I know the UKCA has branches at Paphos and Larnaca. They do have a website so if you google them you can see whereabouts the closest one is to you.


Thanks Veronica, just looked at their Limassol website, think maybe they are geared toward people who are in later years maybe? (REALLY don't want to offend anyone!)

I'm only 29 and not ready for progressive whist or a barbershop chorus just yet. Have got 2 little uns too, but they are past the mum and tot stage...


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Make that 31 years old, it is a slippery slope when you start lying about your age!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Thanks Veronica, just looked at their Limassol website, think maybe they are geared toward people who are in later years maybe? (REALLY don't want to offend anyone!)
> 
> I'm only 29 and not ready for progressive whist or a barbershop chorus just yet. Have got 2 little uns too, but they are past the mum and tot stage...


I dont blame you. I am a good bit older than you but I am not at all into that sort of thing. It reminds me of old ladies with blue rinses


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Ukca*

Dear Steph and Norm

The UKCA is just opposite our market
and we have some members from there that have stalls at the market.
They really are not that old and they have a lot to offer our community


Regards

Lyso


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

lyso said:


> Dear Steph and Norm
> 
> The UKCA is just opposite our market
> and we have some members from there that have stalls at the market.
> ...


I am certain that they do Lyso, as I said i really didnt mean to offend anyone. Not everything is for everyone, maybeI am just a bit of a choosy madam


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*On Line Web Page*



lyso said:


> Dear Steph and Norm
> 
> The UKCA is just opposite our market
> and we have some members from there that have stalls at the market.
> ...


Hi Lyso
Just had a look on your web page, Told my O.H. Who definatly wants to go to the market the next time we visit, 
Regards
David


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Thank you*



Monty said:


> Hi Lyso
> Just had a look on your web page, Told my O.H. Who definatly wants to go to the market the next time we visit,
> Regards
> David


Thank you monty
Regards
Lyso


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Monty when driving out towards the La Fontaine, you will pass the DuckPond market (Wednesdays and Sundays) on your right about half a mile earlier, the turn off is just at Mikes Periptero. Many people make a day of it & do Timi and the 2 Paphos ones the same day.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Markets*



grumpy said:


> Monty when driving out towards the La Fontaine, you will pass the DuckPond market (Wednesdays and Sundays) on your right about half a mile earlier, the turn off is just at Mikes Periptero. Many people make a day of it & do Timi and the 2 Paphos ones the same day.


Cheers for the info.
the way carol spends Money probaley have to take out a 2nd morgage 
Cheers
Monty


----------



## carantay (Mar 2, 2009)

*Duck Pond Maket*

We visited this Market Yesterday if it's expats you want
to meet and chat with this is the place. We only intended
to have a browse but ended up spending the morning
there. The stall Holders are friendly and great atmosphere,
it got quite crowded and busy, but not uncomfortable. Will
definately be going again, spent more than intended but
hey thats what women do


----------

